# Quick Review on my new knife.. BUCK STRIDER SBMF



## Jefff (Aug 22, 2005)

*Buck Strider 889 SBMF "Quick Review on my new knife"*

8-20-2005
Well I received the knife today .. I am already in love with this thing.. That being said.. 

let me get to some of the facts about it out of the box... 
Like stated before .. the blade coating is not that perfect.. But you really can't expect it to be because it is black oxide and it is kinda like HA-III coating in the sense that not every batch comes out the same.. But it is a very nice coating non the less.. 

The Liner does seem like it should have been thicker but it works.. My liner went almost to the other side about 3/4 right out of the box.. but it still locks up like a tank.. and there is no blade play .. 

The handle is the part I like the most.. it fits perfect in my hand and feels great.. even with the TACCOM scales.. it feels very stable and solid and the grip of the scales give me confidence that it will not slip even when sweaty or wet... 

I am so glad I went ahead and purchased this knife.. it seems to be built like a tank and feels great to me.. I will post more later when I have had time to use it and see how good the edge stays. Right now we are fixing to get a pretty nice thunder storm.. 
Here are a few pics.. 






























And this is it now lol .. After a little blue remover and polishing compound and dermal.. I like it.. thought I would share it with ya .. 





Isn't that terrible .. not even a day old and I'm already changing stuff on it .. lol 
Thanks for looking 
~Jeff

**added 8-21-2005** Got some more Pics to post up .. These are pretty good .. showing things like liner thickness and lock up .. also my zebra stripes as my 3 year daughter calls it lol .. anyway I will keep you guys posted on how well she holds up .. so far so good. This is by far my favorite knife.. I feel bad though cause I think my CRKT's are getting jealous /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
One note.. I think that one of the first things to buy for this knife.. is a good diamond steel.. to keep her nice and sharp.. I went to wally world and picked up a $5.00 pocket steel and it did wonders for the blade sharpness. Also second thing would be to treat it with some good PTFE lube.. on this one I tried out some new stuff I received in the mail called Super Lube.. It made the action like silk and really helped the knife out .. 
Enjoy..
~Jeff


----------



## matt_j (Aug 22, 2005)

Jeff what is the difference between this knife and the 882 Tarani SBTG model?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 22, 2005)

> *matt_j said:*
> Jeff what is the difference between this knife and the 882 Tarani SBTG model?



I'm not Jeff, but since I'm debating purchase of one of these thought I'd post a couple of links...here is the 882...
Strider-Buck 882

And here is the SBMF...
Strider-Buck SBMF

Not sure which I'd rather have...I think I prefer G10 to the glass-reinforced nylon scales though. I have no affiliation with tadgear other than as a satisfied customer.

JM-99


----------



## Jefff (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting .. also another note is One (889) is Plain Edge 420HC steel and (882) one is Combo edge ATS-34 Steel.. The G10 scales are nice on the 882.. and also the 882 has the stippling on the top part of the blade..


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful, but looks too expensive for me.


----------



## Jefff (Aug 29, 2005)

No not at all.. you can get these for around $55.00 online.. 
And they are worth every penny.. I really like this knife.. I feel bad cause I haven't really even been carrying my CRKT's / I love them too.. but this thing is just so easy in the hand.. and plus I did the stripes.. so it makes even more that much my favorite... I wil rotate them around though eventually..


----------



## TonyBPD (Aug 31, 2005)

Stripes are cool. :rock:


----------



## Jefff (Aug 31, 2005)

: Drool! : Oh man those are killer.. I wish I had the real deal.. .. Maybe one day ..


----------



## heathah (Sep 2, 2005)

I just purchased a Buck Strider Tarani 882 SBTG. Can't wait to get it.





Anyone have one of these? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I think I'm going to get an SBMF...I wonder if it would look ok if I rescale it in G10...(I mean -- I know it would look ok...just not sure if it would look ok if *I* do it... ) It would look like the police knife above, but I prefer the black blade...

I think I may order some new G10 material to experiment with. Should be similar to rescaling the Victorinox knives I did -- except no need for adhesive since they're attached with screws. (New challenge... )


----------



## setherd (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought one the other day as well, should be here next week!


----------



## TonyBPD (Sep 3, 2005)

A modified Strider GB I picked up last week.


----------



## Byron Walter (Sep 3, 2005)

Boy, that liner looks a little lean to me... Guess that I'll just have ta' settle for my SnG, which I love to abuse...


----------



## Jefff (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah I would settle for a SNG also .lol but I don't have the funds to do that yet... 

But this lil knife is a worker thats for sure.. here is an update and some pics.. she is holding up well.. I too would like to rescale this thing in G10 .. I'm still trying to find the pins spacers and torx screws to replace the rivets though.. no luck so far or even any info found on the subject.. that 882 has the screws already .. maybe I can call buck and see if they can sell me the stuff to do it.. 

anyway Yeah the liner does seem a bit thin .. but I assure you that it locks up solid and does not feel cheap or flimsy in any aspect.. 

Here are some pics.. Still haven't done anything as far as sharping it except hitting it once with a diamond steel before and she is still sharp..


----------



## dano (Sep 3, 2005)

By simple marketing, Buck is cleaning-up with these models. Buck first releases the $150.00+ ATS-34 version (featuring Paul Bos heat treatment!)...They sold alot of those. Then Buck releases the G-10 handled version, which isn't that popular. 

Buck, after selling many ATS-34 versions, releases the 420HC steel version, at a pricepoint almost a hundred bucks less than the ATS-34 version.

I had a ATS-34 version, but sold it...I felt the liners were too thin and I'm not a huge fan of partially serrated blades.

If I had purchased an ATS-34 version, then saw these latest ones, I'd be pretty upset, as a change in steel doesn't equate to a hundred buck price point difference..

-dan


----------



## Byron Walter (Sep 5, 2005)

Jefff said:


> Yeah I would settle for a SNG also .lol but I don't have the funds to do that yet...
> 
> But this lil knife is a worker thats for sure.. snip




...and, unlike me, you won't go nuts if you loose your knife in the woods!


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 5, 2005)

Wish they'd beef up the liner a little further


----------



## Jefff (Sep 6, 2005)

Byron Walter said:


> ...and, unlike me, you won't go nuts if you loose your knife in the woods!



Yeah I know what ya mean .. I bet even when I do get one.. It will probably not ride as much as this one would .. due to that reason right there.. I would freak.. lol


Hey check this out .. I used my dremel and carved on the scales.. It is alot more comfy now.. and looks kinda cool too.. 
thought I would share it with you guys..


----------



## heathah (Sep 6, 2005)

dano said:


> If I had purchased an ATS-34 version, then saw these latest ones, I'd be pretty upset, as a change in steel doesn't equate to a hundred buck price point difference..
> -dan



I got my Buck Strider Tarani 882-SBTG here. Only about $50 more (according to the $55 price for the SBMF above). Cheapest place I found and great to order from.


----------



## fluorescent (Sep 6, 2005)

nice looking modifications! You saved yourself $700+ over the Strider custom version plus you won't feel guilty using it. Is that a Darrell Ralph lanyard?


----------



## Jefff (Sep 9, 2005)

> Is that a Darrell Ralph lanyard?



No, I bought it off a guy making and selling them on blade forums by the screen name of Stormdrane.. he does a great job

Thank ya for the nice comments though.. I really enjoy this knife and your right I am not out of pocket any big cash either for it.. and it is now more "mine" than if I were to buy one made by someone else like this ..


----------



## Tony2001 (Sep 15, 2005)

After reading this review I got mine in black, so I felt compelled to add some more to an already great review. 

On arrival, it looked somewhat smaller than I expected. Upon opening the box and handling I was surprised by it's heft, it felt like a nice solid folder in the hand. Another pleasant surprise was how tactile the glass reinforced grips are, very sticky, almost similar to G-10. Funny I thought they looked somewhat cheesy from pics, but they actually feel quite good and I will not replace. 

The blade came to me razor sharp, shaving hairs on my leg quite cleanly  Bucks black finish was consistent, and the blade opened with the flick of the wrist or manually with the thumb studs provided.

Liners looked thin, but seem to lock up solid and felt like they will hold up. Only problem with this, is that when you want to close the blade, the liner tears up your thumb (no biggie).

Only other problem seemed to be that the blade wasn’t centered in the handle when closed, adjusted the pivot screw as best I could and got a nice compromise between centering and "flick ability" (ease of opening).

Last thing noted on these exceptional blades, is that as mentioned before, they use rivets instead of Torx bolts, hopefully someone here can mod these and give me the heads up


----------



## m209 (Oct 3, 2005)

How does the black finish hold up? Does it scratch easy? Is the green handle version an olive drab or a darker green color? 




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## Tony2001 (Oct 3, 2005)

I EDC it, and have yet to see any discoloration. It gets clipped to jeans, bags, etc and I havent experienced loss of color on the clip or anything else. Cant comment on the olive grips, as mine are black.

Would post pics, but I cant, dont know why.


----------



## bladefrenzy (Oct 3, 2005)

I got the green one the other day. It's a little bit darker than od green. Nice mods Jeff. I will be doing either green micarta or textured tan g-10 scales as soon as I find offsets or make em somehow. Yes, the thin liners are their biggest drawback. But probably the best $50-$60 knife, especially for a edc beater. But , I got a Buck/Strider mini spearpoint , g-10 with ats-34 blade and it is a bad ***.


----------



## m209 (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there pics of the green scales online? The pics online look very dark.




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## Jefff (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to see everyone that has added to this thread.. I am not sure about the Green one either.. 
but the black or what is left of it after striping it.. is holding up just fine and it is still in very nice condition.. I am very pleased with this knife.. I bet anyone that buys one will be happy with them.. Great little knives
Here is a recent pic with my CRKT M16-04 rig..


----------



## buddah (Dec 25, 2005)

Great looking knife. I already own a Buck/Tarani Police folder. But I am definitely going to pick up one of these new Buck#889 in either black or O.D. The price is very low compared to what I paid for my Buck Tarani police folder. I bought it from a Police LEO trade shoe from a Buck factory rep for $80.00. I think the price difference is in part due to the cheaper steel used (Buck tarani- ATS-34 steel & Buck #889- 420 Stainless steel). I think I want to wait until 2006 to see if Buck will offer the #889 SBMF w/ Part. Serr. blade. I am LEO and actually use the Serr. portion on my blade quite often. 95% of my blade collection is part. Serr..


----------



## JMO (Nov 12, 2006)

i know this is an old post, but Jeff can you email me and tell me how to do the stripes.
thanks,
JMO


----------

